
Another Linux distribution shuts down, Open Source community should be worried - jayshua
https://betanews.com/2019/05/22/antergos-linux-dead/
======
LinuxBender
I am not worried. This should be expected and seen as a good thing. I believe
there are far too many distros because people want to create their own garden
with their own favorite flowers. Very rarely is there a reason to fork a
distro and even less common are there enough people to maintain an entire
distro. Rather, people should be focusing on and contributing to one of the
popular distros so that more people benefit over all. If people are ignoring
your merge requests that is a different problem.

A simple analogy would be television channels. 400 channels of crud, including
15 different versions of C-SPAN or 40 channels of great shows, which do you
want?

